# XP auf einen Vista-Rechner installieren



## Adi | tmine (3. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute, ich hab grad ein riesen Problem...

Sachlage:
Ich habe nen neuen Rechner. nur dort drauf ist Vista installiert. Nun will ich das aber nicht.
Daher dacht ich ja gut XP Cd rein und booten... geht auch schön bis zur Installation. Dort bricht er aber mit Bluescreen ab... 
Hat einer Erfahrungen damit? gibt es Probleme bei solchen installationen? was muss ich tun? 
DRINGEND!!

Danke


----------



## Sinac (4. Juli 2007)

Was denn für ein Bluescreen?


----------



## Adi | tmine (4. Juli 2007)

Also ich hab noch ein bisschen weiter geforscht, und bin darauf gestossen, das es etwas mit den Raid Treibern zutun hat ,... 
Irgendwo steht, mann soll die Treiber auf die XP CD tun, nur wie mach ich das, und woher weiss ich was ich für Treiber brauche,... 

PS: Die Meldung ist irgendwie sowas:
Windows wurde heruntergefahren damit ihr system nicht beschädigt wird oder so...


----------



## Schalli1987 (4. Juli 2007)

Soweit ich weis kann man bevor Windows alle Daten von der CD lädt externe RAID-Treiber von externen Medien laden (man wird für ein paar Sekunden in der grauen leiste unten aufgefordert die F8-Taste zu drücken)

Ich selbst habe es noch nie gebraucht oder ausprobiert, aber es soll funktionieren.


----------



## Adi | tmine (4. Juli 2007)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich habe grad von Kollegen auf der Arbeit (Die sind Informatiker / Hardwarspezialisten ) erfahren, das ich das mit ner unattended installation machen kann, dort kann man die Treiber schön ausuchen.  
Meld mich dann wieder obs geklappt hat ...


----------



## Sinac (4. Juli 2007)

Danke auch es liegt an dem fehlenden Treiber, wird ja wahrscheinlich eine SATA Platte sein. Einfach während des Setuo einspielen (Ich meine es ist F2) und dann sollte es laufen.


----------

